# Lea's Transport



## AquaClaraCanines

Looks like I'm doing the first leg...  David will be fostering her this week, though


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Libertyme will do Southern Maine to Bangor and I'll do Bangor to Calais on the Canadian Border and drop Lea off with her forever mom.


----------



## BeauShel

I looked up on Mapquest my leg and it is no problem and I am so excited. Just waiting for the go ahead on the day to start.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Carol what time Friday do you want me to get there? Are you leaving Friday night or Sat AM?


----------



## missmarstar

i am very excited about this and wish i were on that coast so i could help. its amazing what people can come together to do to help a golden girl find a happy forever home


----------



## BeauShel

It doesnt matter to me. I can meet you Friday afternoon and then start my leg Sat morning. Do you have to work Friday? I think I meet you early Friday afternoon or morning then I can do my leg Friday and she can be that much closer. Just pm with your ph# and I will give you mine so we can coordinate a time. I think it also depends on what time Marjory can meet me. Marjory can pm me also.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

No job! I can do it any time


----------



## mainegirl

Who's doing Jersey to Southern Maine? That's at least a 7-8 hour hike?

Wish i weren't having surgery or i'd do part of it. sorry

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

bump for Faith's mommy


----------



## Augustus McCrae

BeauShel said:


> It doesnt matter to me. I can meet you Friday afternoon and then start my leg Sat morning. Do you have to work Friday? I think I meet you early Friday afternoon or morning then I can do my leg Friday and she can be that much closer. Just pm with your ph# and I will give you mine so we can coordinate a time. I think it also depends on what time Marjory can meet me. Marjory can pm me also.


Carol, 

If you start Friday afternoon, what time do you think you'll make it to me? My leg of the trip will take about 3.5 hours to get Lea up into NC. I just want to make sure that I won't be getting up into NC too late and that whoever is going to pick her up after me can keep her over night if necessary. I guess I could keep her over night as a last resort, but I'd rather not since I'll be staying at my mom's house. (And my mom doesn't even know I'm planning all this )


----------



## Rachel's Mom

we can possibly transport from virginia to maryland


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

That would be awesome!!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom

AquaClaraCanines said:


> That would be awesome!!!


I can PM whoever needs it my phone number....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Maybe Carol should keep her over night and leave at the asscrack of dawn Saturday morning?


----------



## Jen

I don't know much about transporting from country to country but is Lea going to need special papers when she comes across the border?


----------



## LibertyME

She should have a copy of her rabies certificate, but other then that nothing special...

The biggest issue Customs has is with dog food and unused dog toys etc....no dog food crossing the border....well I should restate..they will allow some...but very, very little!!


----------



## Jen

LibertyME said:


> She should have a copy of her rabies certificate, but other then that nothing special...
> 
> The biggest issue Customs has is with dog food and unused dog toys etc....no dog food crossing the border....well I should restate..they will allow some...but very, very little!!


Thanks, just curious 
I love how all of this is coming together.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Bump, IMportant


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Lets get these gaps filled up. Looks like most of the miles are already spoken for so hurry up before your chance to help out is taken by someone else.


----------



## Ash

Great Job everyone pulling together to get her home and David for looking after her this week. You guys are really awesome.


----------



## EddieME

This is kind of a under dog railroad....Can the Mainers use this in reverse to get to some warm weather??


----------



## Nala's Mom

Hi, I'm Mary 
I hardly ever post but read frequently! I live in the Raleigh/Durham area and would like to help transport Lea if you wouldn't mind a new person helping. It just doesn't sound as if many forum members live in NC! I could pick her up in Dunn and she could spend the night with me. I could either drive up to VA in the morning or wait until later that afternoon - whatever works best for the next person.


----------



## missmarstar

that's awesome Mary!!


----------



## Megan B

If we can get her to Massachusetts I can meet someone there and get her up to Kittery, Maine.


----------



## EddieME

Megan B said:


> If we can get her to Massachusetts I can meet someone there and get her up to Kittery, Maine.


Hi Megan B,

I've got MA/NH border to OOB, so you wouldn't even need to come that far north.


----------



## missmarstar

Megan B said:


> If we can get her to Massachusetts I can meet someone there and get her up to Kittery, Maine.


the missing leg is *NJ to NH/MA border - MISSING LEG! *

could you do that????


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I added Rachel's Mom and Nala's Mom... please let me know if you two can do the ones I listed and if you need to change anything...

NOW WE ARE MISSING NJ to MA...


----------



## Oaklys Dad

It will be nice to get this last leg filled in so we can start to see how the scheduling will be working out. I know we have some Mass. people here somewhere


----------



## Faith's mommy

i can't do NJ, but i can help CT to MA. if you can get to New Haven, CT, i can get her to the MA border.

however, i can't do a friday during the day - it would have to be a weekend.


----------



## bwoz

I can't do all the way to NJ unfortunately, but I can take over from CT to MA. Depending on what day it would land on, she could stay the night if she needed to also.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Faith's mommy said:


> i can't do NJ, but i can help CT to MA. if you can get to New Haven, CT, i can get her to the MA border.
> 
> however, i can't do a friday during the day - it would have to be a weekend.



That is great. That is a good chunk of the last piece of the puzzle. I don't think the transport would be that far until Sat or even Sunday. Be sure to PM ACC (Jenna)


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yes, this helps!!


----------



## Jellybean's mom

WOW, it looks like we did it! I'll let Barb (bwoz) and Faith's mommy decide who wants to be the CT person. Is one of oyu closer to NJ?

So, is everyone between Jacksonville and Maryland available to do this Saturday? Then I'll get her late in the evening in MD and bring her to my house in NJ. She can stay with me and then I'll set out early Sunday morning. Is everyone from CT and north available Sunday?

If so then it looks like we are a GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Please reply....


----------



## Megan B

Yes, I am available on Sunday and can do the Worcestor, MA to Portsmouth, NH leg.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Fingers crossed... WOWOWOWOWOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited and happy


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Sunday is clear for me and if I need to take the day on Monday I can do that too if the scheduling requires it.


----------



## LibertyME

Wow people!! 

We are getting really, really close!!!!!

When we have all the legs set...then we can start working on the schedule!!!


----------



## EddieME

Jellybean's mom said:


> WOW, it looks like we did it! I'll let Barb (bwoz) and Faith's mommy decide who wants to be the CT person. Is one of oyu closer to NJ?
> 
> So, is everyone between Jacksonville and Maryland available to do this Saturday? Then I'll get her late in the evening in MD and bring her to my house in NJ. She can stay with me and then I'll set out early Sunday morning. Is everyone from CT and north available Sunday?
> 
> If so then it looks like we are a GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Please reply....


Sunday is good!


----------



## bwoz

I'm available Sunday and I can do Hartford CT to Worcester MA.....


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

JB can you go to Hartford?


----------



## Heidi36oh

Man you guys are just great, can't wait so see PICTURES of the different stops. You will take pictures right????


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

PICTURES are required!!


----------



## Heidi36oh

AquaClaraCanines said:


> PICTURES are required!!


:banana::banana::banana::banana:yeah can't wait


----------



## Jellybean's mom

Yes, I can get to Hartford Sunday morning. Next we just need times!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## LibertyME

Sunday is great for me!!


----------



## Jellybean's mom

An here is a good website for us all if we need it. http://www.i95exitguide.com/index.php


----------



## Maggies mom

This is great how everyone has pulled together for Lea.... Great job


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

We Did It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Jellybean's mom said:


> Yes, I can get to Hartford Sunday morning. Next we just need times!! WOOHOO!!


It's helpful if you have each other's cell phone number. You never know if you get lost or if you are held up in traffic. It's always handy to have so you can call the person waiting to do the next leg...


----------



## bwoz

Yaaaaayyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

AquaClaraCanines said:


> We Did It!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl::appl:

Now we just need to DO IT!! But that part should be fun. Can every one have your cell number so you can keep the board notified of the Underground Railroads progress?


----------



## LibertyME

Can everyone post the approx time their leg will take to travel....(assuming no traffic jams...)

Old Orchard Beach, Maine -- Brewer, Maine = 3 hours plus 15-20 minutes for pictures and transfer


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

YOU GUYS ARE SUPER!!!!!!!!!!!! LEA WILL BE HOME BEFORE YOU KNOW IT !!!!!!!:appl::appl::appl:

:eclipsee_:eclipsee_:eclipsee_ HERE COMES PRINCESS LEA !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Absolutely, I will PM you all with my number, most have it already


----------



## Oaklys Dad

The Brewer to Calais leg will take about 2 hours plus a little for photo op time.


----------



## Megan B

Worcestor, MA to Portsmouth, NH is about 1.5 hours


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

My leg is five hours each way, I am trying to get someone I know here to help but but then I wouldn't meet Bama! So I don't mind doing it!


----------



## EddieME

Portsmouth to OOB is only 'bout an hour. I got off easy (unless I keep working on Mary to let me come further north....)


----------



## Jellybean's mom

NJ to Maryalnd and back is 3 hours each way, but I'm the last stop that night, so I guess that doesn't affect anyone. Then my house to Hartford is 3 hours. Me and Lea will have A LOT of time together!!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

JB you are a saint!!!!!


----------



## bwoz

JB I wish I could do more to take some time off of you .


----------



## Nala's Mom

This is exciting! I'm so glad I'm helping. I will have to drive about an hour SE from Durham to pick her up in Dunn and then bring her back to my place. I am hoping that my stop will be an overnight one - that's what its sounding like, correct? I will be getting her Friday evening? Then Saturday morning I could take her up to Richmond which is a straight shot up I-85 and will take about 2 hr 45 min.


----------



## Merlins mom

I will not be able to stay away from the forum this weekend! PLEASE post pics!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I've just PM back and forth with Carraig a couple of times and it looks like the final leg of the journey to Leas forever home will be on Tuesday. I'm so happy to be able to play a small part in Jenna's grand scheme. Looking forward to next weekend!


----------



## bwoz

I'm confirming my part: picking up Lea in Hartford CT from JellyBean's mom then to Worcester MA and Megan B. I've started some pm's to JB's mom to work out the specifics. Jenna, I've pm'd you my info. I am so honored to be part of this. It's incredible how quickly it's come together.


----------



## BeauShel

Jenna,
I dont have your phone number so will you pm me with it. I pm'd you my ph#


----------



## EddieME

Oaklys Dad said:


> I've just PM back and forth with Carraig a couple of times and it looks like the final leg of the journey to Leas forever home will be on Tuesday. I'm so happy to be able to play a small part in Jenna's grand scheme. Looking forward to next weekend!


Does that mean Lea and Oakly get to hang out together for a couple of days?


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I am so touched and impressed by how quickly you guys made this happen!


----------



## AndyFarmer

EddieME said:


> Does that mean Lea and Oakly get to hang out together for a couple of days?


 
With sticks and stuff???? LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Sounds like they will have Monday to hang out together.  Sounds like I'm stuck having to entertain her for the day 



EddieME said:


> Does that mean Lea and Oakly get to hang out together for a couple of days?


----------



## Carraig

But the big question Rob, is do you have a chair that she will like?


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Carraig said:


> But the big question Rob, is do you have a chair that she will like?


She will be like Goldilocks in my house with lots of choices. :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Who here gets up at the ass crack of dawn on Friday? I need someone to call me at 5 AM to wake me up!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I'm going to bed guys- and will have sweet dreams thinking of the wonderful people here. I'm truly amazed!


----------



## Carraig

Yes, we need photos from everyone that has any part in the transfer. Then I'll put them together into a website.


----------



## MelissaH

What a wonderful thing you are all doing. I think all of us here on this forum have kind and generous hearts. Have a safe trip everyone, and please take pics of your journey to share with us!


----------



## mackenziesdad

Wow...simply amazing. Be safe everyone.


----------



## BeauShel

I will take my camera. I am going to take lots of pictures of her and Bama and the south florida gang.


----------



## Jellybean's mom

Can Gus come with Marjory for pics with the princess??? I wonder if we could each bring one of our own for pics! Bean loves the car so she might like it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Jellybean's mom said:


> Can Gus come with Marjory for pics with the princess??? I wonder if we could each bring one of our own for pics! Bean loves the car so she might like it.


I was planning on bringing Oakly with me to meet both Liberty and Lexi and Lea too. (That's a lot of L dogs  Oakly won't let the truck leave the yard unless I'm going off to earn money for his kibble. :


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Sure, bring them!

Lea is good w/others. She does show her teeth if the boys get rude (or the girls get too wiggly in her face). Can you blame her?


----------



## Oaklys Dad

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Sure, bring them!
> 
> Lea is good w/others. She does show her teeth if the boys get rude (or the girls get too wiggly in her face). Can you blame her?


Those older women have always been able to put Oakly in his place. They can't keep his butt from wiggling though


----------



## RickGibbs

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Who here gets up at the ass crack of dawn on Friday? I need someone to call me at 5 AM to wake me up!!!


lol....That's 2:00 my time. I'm sure I'll still be up. At least then I can contribute. Us west coasters are feeling left out....


----------



## RickGibbs

Wow though....I've missed this thread all day, and I'm just shocked that it's come together so good.... This is the Cosmo story revisited. Keep track of these threads, because this makes good reading for the new guys....


----------



## Carraig

Rick, everyone who is rooting for Lea, is taking part. I am so amazed and so humbled that there are people out there that will help to get this old girl home. It is a long journey, but one that is linking friends all over, not just on the East Coast.

I'll get all the photos together, and do a website. Eventually, I plan to write up her story for one of the dog magazines. Hey, that's my profession. And if this isn't one of the best stories to come along in a dog's age, I don't know what is.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

WOW that would be so exciting!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I had to check back to see that your request for a senior golden was made on Friday and by Sunday night a dog was found, a dog was rescued, a call was sent out for transport, volenteers were found and a plan was in place by Sunday evening to transport a dog over 1,000 miles to her forever home. Amazing story material there. :


----------



## RickGibbs

Carraig said:


> Rick, everyone who is rooting for Lea, is taking part. I am so amazed and so humbled that there are people out there that will help to get this old girl home. It is a long journey, but one that is linking friends all over, not just on the East Coast.
> 
> I'll get all the photos together, and do a website. Eventually, I plan to write up her story for one of the dog magazines. Hey, that's my profession. And if this isn't one of the best stories to come along in a dog's age, I don't know what is.


Well, if you're writing up a story, you could always write up Cosmo's story to go with it.....many suggested doing that for his story. 

Here's the two main threads about his rescue:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=10723
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=10867


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

I must say once again! You all are AMAZING!!! What a wonderful thing to do for this girl & her new family! I'll be watching for the trip pictures. Have fun and be safe!
Blessings, Kerri


----------



## Faith's mommy

ok - looks like you're filled. you can put me on the standby list if you want.


----------



## LibertyME

I dont know who in the train will be there when she sees and plays in snow for the first time....Rachel's mom or Jellybean's mom....but I cant wait to see and hear about that!!


----------



## Nicole&Zack

hmm, i thought i am doing the VA leg?
But okay....


----------



## LibertyME

Faith'sMommy and Nicole&Zack....
Now that there is a general route
IMO
If you can and are willing to help shorten some of the driving for some of the others (even if it shaves off an hour of driving...please jump in and speak up with what you are able to cover....PM the memebers you may be willing to help
Its a team effort that not many of us will experience very often...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Nicole I didn't hear back for sure and didn't want to obligate you without knowing for sure! Definitely PM the two you are "between" and offer to do as much as you'd like!


----------



## DMS

All I can say is WOW!! I don't post here much, but do come and read almost every day... I am so impressed with everyone on this forum to get Lea to her forever home.... it looks like all the routes are filled.. but please put me on standby for the Worcester, MA to Old Orchard Beach, ME legs...I would honored to help if I can.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

JB, your leg looks long. Faith's Mommy has offered to drive and I will tag along with her if she's needed. If not, that's ok. I live in Hamden, CT which is a hop, skip, and a jump from New Haven. FM doesn't live far from me. I know you don't know me or FM, but we know each other. She was once my boss!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

DMS said:


> All I can say is WOW!! I don't post here much, but do come and read almost every day... I am so impressed with everyone on this forum to get Lea to her forever home.... it looks like all the routes are filled.. but please put me on standby for the Worcester, MA to Old Orchard Beach, ME legs...I would honored to help if I can.


Be sure to PM the people on those legs of the journey. As Libertyme, said you might be able to shorten the length of their trips. At any rate thank you for jumping in and offering to help.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Oaklys Dad said:


> Be sure to PM the people on those legs of the journey. As Libertyme, said you might be able to shorten the length of their trips. At any rate thank you for jumping in and offering to help.


FM, maybe you should PM JB? Oh, and Oakly's Dad know me, too! LOL


----------



## Faith's mommy

Kimm said:


> I know you don't know me or FM, but we know each other. She was once my boss!


this will also give us a chance to catch up on department gossip. 

i will send her a PM soon - trying to get one thing done before 11 am for work (i know! they expect you to show up AND be productive.   )


----------



## Sunny Delight

I've just gotten fully caught up on this thread and have noticed that Jellybean's mom has a lot of driving, with two legs. I pm'ed her about possibly taking the NJ to Hartford leg on Sunday morning...


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Sunny Delight said:


> I've just gotten fully caught up on this thread and have noticed that Jellybean's mom has a lot of driving, with two legs. I pm'ed her about possibly taking the NJ to Hartford leg on Sunday morning...


Thanks Karen. I'm sure JB will appreciate it.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

My leg of the trip will take 3 hours. Have we gotten the dates/times figured out yet? I have PMed BeauShel and Nala's Mom my phone number.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Oh yeah, I forgot to say...I am trying to figure out how to take Gus and Charlie Brown with me for the Meet and Greets at the drop offs. If my leg of the trip takes place on Friday, I will most likely have them with me, but if it's Saturday then they will probably stay at home. I'm kind of hoping to have them though because Gus is in full-time hump mode, and maybe Lea could put him in his place


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

BTW guys, JB's Mom is at work today and can't sign on until later. Anyone who can go on standby, or shorten someone else's leg, PLEASE do so. We didn't want to leave anyone out. I just put down the first people to confirm for SURE, that the'd do a set route. I bet Nicole could pick up from Nala's Mom and meet Rachel's mom if those routes are long.

Thanks guys!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Marjory looks like you are on for Friday and Lea is staying with Nala's mom on Friday night


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Lea gets her shots and paperwork on WEDNESDAY, David and I are taking her to the vet


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

*Just a picture*

Hanging out this morning...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

All that matters is she has a ride and has a home...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yup  It's good news


----------



## Sunny Delight

AquaClaraCanines said:


> BTW guys, JB's Mom is at work today and can't sign on until later. Anyone who can go on standby, or shorten someone else's leg, PLEASE do so.
> 
> Thanks guys!


OK. That's good to know so I won't worry when I don't hear back from her for a while. I told her I could do either one of her two legs, MD to NJ or NJ to Hartford, whichever is more convenient.


----------



## Carraig

I can't believe she got out of the chair! LOL! Must have wanted a change of scenery.

Crossing fingers for the weather to hold. It's mild all this week I think.


----------



## Nala's Mom

Can't wait to have her Friday night!! Nala's excited too! Don't worry she will have her pick of comfy bed, chair, or sofa while she's staying with us


----------



## bwoz

Kimm said:


> JB, your leg looks long. Faith's Mommy has offered to drive and I will tag along with her if she's needed. If not, that's ok. I live in Hamden, CT which is a hop, skip, and a jump from New Haven. FM doesn't live far from me. I know you don't know me or FM, but we know each other. She was once my boss!


Kim/Faith's Mommy I've sent you a PM, that would be great to cut down JB's time for her. I was trying to figure something out so that her journey wasn't so long.


----------



## Sunny Delight

bwoz said:


> Kim/Faith's Mommy I've sent you a PM, that would be great to cut down JB's time for her. I was trying to figure something out so that her journey wasn't so long.


I also offered to help her out, as I'm in cetral NJ as well and could do one of her legs, either the MD to NJ or the NJ to Hartford. I suspect we are not too far apart from each other in NJ.


----------



## bwoz

Sunny Delight said:


> I also offered to help her out, as I'm in cetral NJ as well and could do one of her legs, either the MD to NJ or the NJ to Hartford. I suspect we are not too far apart from each other in NJ.


That's great! I'm sure JB wouldn't mind some help. Just let me know what gets worked out.


----------



## Swanolck

I too am from CT and have offered some help to JellyBeans mom by way of pm today. Hope to hear from her later. 

Kudos to everyone for this amazing show of support to getting this girl home.


----------



## bwoz

JUST a thought, I'm about in the middle between Hartford and Worcester so if there are more CT people added to transport, we could use my house for a "rest stop" if needed also. My yard is fenced so Lea could stretch for a bit too.


----------



## 3 goldens

This is unreal, right out of a TV movie. This is the most exciting thing for me in a long time. Due to having been hit in the rear 4 times and head on once, I am to nervous to drive in traffic (hubby threatens to stick me in the trunk of the car when we are in heavy traffic) so would not be much help even if I lived on the east coast--exceit as a pit stop for big meal and a little stretching, and of course prayers that all goes wonderfullyare coming from here in Texas. 

I do know everyone on the board wants to see pictures all along the way, her entire trip and her forever home.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

She is doing great. I just got back from the bank and she's chillin' on the cool tile. It's hot today.


----------



## DMS

I've just pm'd EddieMe, MeganB & ACC with my contact info.. Please don't hesitate to contact me if I can be of any help!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Thankyou!!!! I have some work today today- can someone make a list of all the backups, and which leg they can cover?

Also, I have some suggestions:

Lea will be wearing a tag with my phone number/info. I have all your info, or will soon, so if god forbid she escaped, and someone called, I could call the member nearest to where she was found. She is docile, lazy, and not shy, so I don't expect it to be an issue.

She will be wearing a martingale or choker collar so that she cannot escape/slip her collar. She has a narrow, small Borzoi type head and is high risk to slip a collar.

Please do NOT open the door to your car without having the leash ON her and the loop around your wrist. Seems like common sense, but...

I am sending enough food for her. Feed her once a day, at night, once she's where she's going to be staying for the night. IMO this is best for a roadtrippin' doggie.

I think that's it for now


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oh, she is apartment savvy, and pees/poos IMMEDIATELY upon hitting the grass if you walk her. So none of you should have any problems with that


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

AH one more thing- she responds warmly and strongly to the phrase "Wanna go for a ride?" so use it if you need it if she does get away.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

My two wear a set belt. Helps with the escaping issue, but they do know wait.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I bet Lea will really be happy to be in a cooler climate. I know my Toby was miserable when we lived in Houston, even with both air conditioning units and ceiling fans blowing.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

My dogs ride in crates usually but Lea is not pushy and I think even the most novice of handlers should have no problem with her. You're welcome to try a seatbelt if you have one. She's docile.

I agree she is a cold weather dog!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Remember to bring water, a bowl, and an extra leash!


----------



## BeauShel

I keep an extra leash in the car. I was wondering if maybe to keep her from getting a tummy problem if we should buy her some bottled water (like disani) so she will have one type instead of a bunch of different kinds. Everyones water is different and can sometimes cause tummy upset. Just an idea.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yes that is a fine idea


----------



## Angel_Kody

Just seeing this whole thread now. What a great thing that is going on here. It looks like you have it all covered but if any help is needed for the NJ leg, let me know.

God speed Princess Lea...May the force be with you! (sorry  I couldn't resist!) Good luck everyone and I can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

ha it's Leah, not Leia (or however that is spelled) lol but her new owner is spelling it Lea instead of Leah so that's what I've been saying


----------



## Jellybean's mom

Hi everyone-

I just got home from work and online for the first time! Thank you to everyone that offered to help me (really Lea)!!! How about this....I'll still do the MD to NJ leg and keep her Saturday night. Then I could bring her to Sunny D Sunday morning. Tehn maybe Sunny D could coordinate with the CT folks (Swanolck, Kimm, Faith's mommy and bwoz) for drop off in Hartford.

Would that work do you think???

I'm open to other suggestions to. I volunteered for so much because I just wanted to make sure someone could do it, but the help is gladly accepted! 

You're all truly wonderful!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yes you are all wonderful- all doing legs, all who offered, all who are on standby, all who have sent me offers to pay for gas, etc


----------



## cubbysan

I just saw this thread - good job everyone in filling the legs ALL THE WAY UP the East Coast. This board always amazes me! I am in Massachusetts, right off 495 if anybody needs help with anything.


----------



## indysmum

wow you guys especially Jenna for organising are all fantastic!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

cubbysan said:


> I just saw this thread - good job everyone in filling the legs ALL THE WAY UP the East Coast. This board always amazes me! I am in Massachusetts, right off 495 if anybody needs help with anything.


I'm over near ma/ct line/near 84 if ya need anything!

ACC I'm PM my ph # should ya need anything up this way, be it a back up or anything.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Jenna are we getting to the point when you can start putting ETA's and ETD's next to the legs in your first post. That will be a big help for those of us farther down the line.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I have no idea how to go about that, though. Mapquest each one, I guess, and then put it. I also figure you guys can call each other as you're leaving or as you're a certain distance to the next person, and it's time for him or her to leave to meet you. I will do the mapquest, but it will take a while. I'm too involved in phone calls and IMs to do it now. Look for it at 2 or 3 AM


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I have no idea how to go about that, though. Mapquest each one, I guess, and then put it. I also figure you guys can call each other as you're leaving or as you're a certain distance to the next person, and it's time for him or her to leave to meet you. I will do the mapquest, but it will take a while. I'm too involved in phone calls and IMs to do it now. Look for it at 2 or 3 AM


It might be helpful for the people doing each leg to document at exactly what exit they will be meeting each other for the hand off. Once you know that, it might be easier for each person to MapQuest their leg and PM it to Jenna? Then Jenna can post it??? I'm just thinking and thinking can get me into trouble.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Even if people could post their expected departure and arrival times as they get nailed down would be help. I'm sure there are going to be pit stops for Lea and handovers will take a bit of time too. The more information we get the better we can plan locations for pick ups and drop offs.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe

What a wonderful thing you all are doing...kudos to you all...I would love to help out but I have a commitment on Sunday which is the day she is in CT....good luck to all!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yeah, how am I in Florida supposed to do all this by myself? Some of the drivers haven't even PMed me their real names and phone numbers... lol


----------



## Jellybean's mom

Oaklys Dad said:


> Even if people could post their expected departure and arrival times as they get nailed down would be help. I'm sure there are going to be pit stops for Lea and handovers will take a bit of time too. The more information we get the better we can plan locations for pick ups and drop offs.


Hi everyone-

I am working with Nala's mom and Char to figure out the Saturday legs times and places.

I will have Lea Saturday night and will start the Sunday journey. as soon as the CT legs are nailed down, I can post again with estimated departure time sunday morning to begin the journey.

I think we are all on board to have the NJ, CT, NH, to at least beginning of Maine done on Sunday, correct?

Thanks!
Adrienne


----------



## Oaklys Dad

That's what I was looking for Thank JB. As long as everyone posts the info they have when the get it it will all come together. 

If possible I think we would like to complete all of Maine on Sunday. I am flexible though.





Jellybean's mom said:


> Hi everyone-
> 
> I am working with Nala's mom and Char to figure out the Saturday legs times and places.
> 
> I will have Lea Saturday night and will start the Sunday journey. as soon as the CT legs are nailed down, I can post again with estimated departure time sunday morning to begin the journey.
> 
> I think we are all on board to have the NJ, CT, NH, to at least beginning of Maine done on Sunday, correct?
> 
> Thanks!
> Adrienne


----------



## Oaklys Dad

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yeah, how am I in Florida supposed to do all this by myself? Some of the drivers haven't even PMed me their real names and phone numbers... lol



LOL I didn't mean for you to summon your supernatural powers to see into the future I was thinking more of having the info people post put on the first page of this thread like you have been doing. :


----------



## Faith's mommy

i think we've got the CT part figured out. Kimm & i will pick her up probably somewhere between Stamford and New Haven. we'll then bring her to bwoz in the Hartford area.

so, any idea on when she might get to Stamford would be a big help.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Okay, guys, here we go, thanks to Google Maps, which I trust the most.

Tampa to Jacksonville (exit 350): 224 miles, 3 hours 34 minutes
Jacksonville (exit 350) to St. George, SC (exit 77): 222 miles, 3 hours 22 minutes
St. George, SC (exit 77) to Dunn, NC (exit 73): 199 miles, 3 hours 1 minute
Dunn, NC (exit 73) to Richmond, VA (exit 73): 185 miles, 2 hours 55 minutes

*Not sure of the towns in MD and CT, so couldn't do mileage/times*

Hartford, CT to Worcester, MA: 62.4 miles, 1 hour 7 minutes
Worcester, MA to Portsmouth, NH (exit 5): 87.4 miles, 1 hour 33 minutes
Portsmouth, NH (exit 5) to Old Orchard Beach, ME (exit 36): 42.5 miles, 49 minutes
Old Orchard Beach, ME (exit 36) to Brewer, ME (exit 182): 148 miles, 2 hours 28 minutes
Brewer, ME (exit 182) to Calais, ME: 94.3 miles, 2 hours 4 minutes

If everyone who has the first leg of each day can post what time they're leaving, then everyone else can figure out what time they need to be ready to go!

Edit: I did what I could for the exits...once I got off I-95 in Hartford, I got confused  Then back on I-95 in Portsmouth...If these exits aren't good (they're busy or whatever) or you know a better exit in that area, feel free to chime in. As for my leg of the journey, I've never been to either place, so I just zoomed in on the map and picked the exit closest to the town I chose


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Thanks for doing the travel times. That will be a big help.


----------



## LibertyME

Thanks Marjory!

How much time do you think each transfer will realistically take? 
Do you all think 30 minutes be enough time for hugs, doggy potty break, and a few pictures?


----------



## Carraig

Well I"m sure no help. I'll be lucky to find Calais. And then I'm going grocery shopping!!! Go ahead and laugh guys, but you wouldn't believe the difference in prices. Turkeys $1.09/lb. In Canada on sale they are $1.99.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Faith's mommy said:


> i think we've got the CT part figured out. Kimm & i will pick her up probably somewhere between Stamford and New Haven. we'll then bring her to bwoz in the Hartford area.
> 
> so, any idea on when she might get to Stamford would be a big help.


Just let me know when to be ready...and where to meet you...:uhoh: I get lost in a paperbag while driving, not riding.


----------



## Nicole&Zack

I am not sure who is covering VA. I didnt see it in the thread. I know rachels mom is doing VA to MD, but i dont know if she needs help.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

LibertyME said:


> Thanks Marjory!
> 
> How much time do you think each transfer will realistically take?
> Do you all think 30 minutes be enough time for hugs, doggy potty break, and a few pictures?


I think that is a pretty fair guess for a swap. I know they sure misjudged the travel time from Brewer to Calais. They must have done that before I straighted the road out


----------



## Emmysourgolden

Okay, I'm sorry that I have not read this entire post. You all have probably already suggested this, if you have ignore me. 

But you guys should take pictures of you all at each transfer and post them here. Then us midwesterners and west coast people can comment on how great you did.


----------



## LibertyME

Emmysourgolden said:


> But you guys should take pictures of you all at each transfer and post them here. Then us midwesterners and west coast people can comment on how great you did.


You betcha! 
It will be like you all are there!!


----------



## Nala's Mom

Nicole&Zach - 
I will be picking Lea up in Dunn, NC on Friday night - (I live an hour away from I-95). I will bring her to my house to spend the night and then leave for Richmond Saturday morning via I-85 which will merge with I-95 south of Richmond to give her to Rachel's Mom. However, if you would like to pick her up somewhere on I-85 that is perfectly fine with me. Where in VA do you live? Maybe you could look and see how far Rachel's Mom's drive is and if it is longer than you can help her. I think the info about which town in Maryland Rachel's Mom is going to may be listed on the very first post of this thread. Or if mine is longer you can help me.


----------



## Nala's Mom

I just looked at the first post and it doesn't say which town in Maryland. Regardless, I don't think anyone minds if you do southern VA/middle VA/northern VA. The more the merrier!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Oaklys Dad said:


> I think that is a pretty fair guess for a swap. I know they sure misjudged the travel time from Brewer to Calais. They must have done that before I straighted the road out


 
And there I was, saying I trust Google Maps. I guess if you only drive 50 mph then it will take 2 hours  Maybe they're just worried the roads will be icy or something.:uhoh:


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

All the other times seem reasonable based on the distance provided...around 60mph.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> And there I was, saying I trust Google Maps. I guess if you only drive 50 mph then it will take 2 hours  Maybe they're just worried the roads will be icy or something.:uhoh:


I work for a construction company that has been straightening that road out for the past 20 years


----------



## Nicole&Zack

Nala's Mom said:


> Nicole&Zach -
> I will be picking Lea up in Dunn, NC on Friday night - (I live an hour away from I-95). I will bring her to my house to spend the night and then leave for Richmond Saturday morning via I-85 which will merge with I-95 south of Richmond to give her to Rachel's Mom. However, if you would like to pick her up somewhere on I-85 that is perfectly fine with me. Where in VA do you live? Maybe you could look and see how far Rachel's Mom's drive is and if it is longer than you can help her. I think the info about which town in Maryland Rachel's Mom is going to may be listed on the very first post of this thread. Or if mine is longer you can help me.


I live in fredericksburg, which is about an hour from richmond. 
I dont see where rachels mom is coming from.


----------



## Emmysourgolden

You guys rock!! :You_Rock_:You_Rock_:appl::appl:


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Nicole&Zack said:


> I live in fredericksburg, which is about an hour from richmond.
> I dont see where rachels mom is coming from.


Doesn't Rachels mom live in the Baltimore area???


----------



## Faith's mommy

Augustus McCrae's Mom said:


> Edit: I did what I could for the exits...once I got off I-95 in Hartford, I got confused  Then back on I-95 in Portsmouth...If these exits aren't good (they're busy or whatever) or you know a better exit in that area, feel free to chime in. As for my leg of the journey, I've never been to either place, so I just zoomed in on the map and picked the exit closest to the town I chose


 there is no such thing as I-95 in Hartford

for the lower part of CT, why don't you map I-95, exit 65 in Westbrook (there is a huge mall there which would be a good trade place) to exit 48 off I-91 in Enfield.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Faith's mommy said:


> there is no such thing as I-95 in Hartford
> 
> for the lower part of CT, why don't you map I-95, exit 65 in Westbrook (there is a huge mall there which would be a good trade place) to exit 48 off I-91 in Enfield.


The only thing I know in Enfield is the hockey rink located in what seems the middle of a neighborhood.


----------



## Nala's Mom

Nicole&Zach - If Rachel's Mom is in Baltimore then she would definitely be coming to Richmond on I-95. You could meet me in Richmond, drive her to Baltimore and then Rachel's Mom could drive her close to NJ to meet Jellybean's Mom. That would shorten Jellybean's Mom's driving.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

That sounds like a good plan


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Sounds like the plan for the mid Atlantic States is firming up. Great work guys. Everything is in place through the Sate of Maine to the Canadian Border.


----------



## Hali's Mom

I have to say you guys are AMAZING. I just completed my 5th transport Sunday. Lab mommy and 10 puppies along with a kitty hitchhiking the transport. GA to NY. All the transports I have done were coordinated by professionals, but, it sounds like you guys figured it out just fine. Wish I could help but you are coming up the coast and that is not by me at all. Good luck to all and can't wait for the pictures.:smooch:


----------



## bwoz

Faith's mommy said:


> i think we've got the CT part figured out. Kimm & i will pick her up probably somewhere between Stamford and New Haven. we'll then bring her to bwoz in the Hartford area.
> 
> so, any idea on when she might get to Stamford would be a big help.


I am coordinating with these ladies to meet at my house for a rest stop or a different location, but we are getting their pick up set first before I can let anyone know times.


----------



## Faith's mommy

i think meeting at your home sounded like a good idea. since you've got the fenced in yard, Lea can safely play for a short bit before you drive her up to MA.


----------



## bwoz

Cool, so we are all set with that and I'll pm you my info and we'll get the times down.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens

:heartbeat:dblthumb2:You_Rock_:yipee::thanks::woot2::appl::banana::bigangel:Just some of my emotions about all of the angels joining to help an old golden girl who needs a great home!!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

Oaklys Dad said:


> I work for a construction company that has been straightening that road out for the past 20 years


 
Ooooh, so you were being serious...that must be one curvy road!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Faith's mommy said:


> i think meeting at your home sounded like a good idea. since you've got the fenced in yard, Lea can safely play for a short bit before you drive her up to MA.


I may borrow Christopher GPS for once we are off the main road. Will that make things easier??? If not, just let me know.


----------



## Sunny Delight

Kimm said:


> I may borrow Christopher GPS for once we are off the main road. Will that make things easier??? If not, just let me know.


OK. So I'm getting really confused here. I was going to take the NJ to Hartford leg for Jellybean, but apparently there is you and Faith's Mommy as well in here? Barb pm'd me yesterday about that, but I haven't gotten a pm from either of you as to where I would now drop her off. I was going to just go up 684 to 84 into Hartford. If I need to go to Stamford, I'd change that to get onto 95 in the NY area. Where do you both live and is it backtracking to come to Stamford? How does New Haven come into play? Somehow I'm feeling not very needed... Now that I think about it, I pm'd you both this morning about it, but haven't heard as of yet.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I don't know what's up with CT... but all the efforts are blowing me away!!! I hope you guys can all get together and enjoy as well as help Lea out.


----------



## Sunny Delight

Jellybean's mom said:


> Hi everyone-
> 
> 
> I will have Lea Saturday night and will start the Sunday journey. as soon as the CT legs are nailed down, I can post again with estimated departure time sunday morning to begin the journey.
> 
> I think we are all on board to have the NJ, CT, NH, to at least beginning of Maine done on Sunday, correct?
> 
> Thanks!
> Adrienne


So now I'm not bringing her to CT?? What happened? Kimm and Faith's Mommy didn't seem to know about my taking the NJ to Hartford part, so I'm getting really confused. I can back out of it if it makes it easier for everyone. I was just trying to help.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

The only people that have confirmed to me are JB's mom, Sunny Delight, and then the MA person... my brain is crapping out on me... bwoz?

So for now it's JB's mom taking her to Sunny Delight, who takes her to Hartford to bwoz, who takes her to MA to... I forget who! 

I don't have a preference as long as it's done and someone who wants to be on standby is MORE than welcome to as things happen, emergencies occur... so please keep us posted


----------



## EddieME

Oaklys Dad said:


> I think that is a pretty fair guess for a swap. I know they sure misjudged the travel time from Brewer to Calais. They must have done that before I straighted the road out


So you're the guy who took all the fun out of driving the airline???


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Faith's Mommy is driving so I left it up to her to contact you. We can pick up Lea from Sunny D, but FM will have to say where. FM and I don't live that far from bwoz, so we can deliver Lea right to her front door. 

I just need FM to confirm...Oh FM??????????


----------



## Swanolck

I offered to help sunny d for part of the ct portion, but I guess you guys are working on that. We were trying to help shorten your trip sunny d.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

OK so Sunny D picks up from JB mom and takes to Kimm and FM? Works for me!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Swanolck said:


> I offered to help sunny d for part of the ct portion, but I guess you guys are working on that. We were trying to help shorten your trip sunny d.


LOL...we have so many people in CT who want to help. Maybe ACC should draw names out of hat! I'm getting silly...Like I said, I'm just tagging along...If I don't take part, I'm okay with it.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

I'll be on stanby for sunday for anywhere between hartford, ct and thru to NH border. ACC has my cell #.


----------



## LibertyME

Who is good with CT geography?!!!!
We can surely figure this out LOL 

Lea is such a lucky girl to have so many people wanting to help her get North...

If the different legs are all covered...
You can still meet at one of the transfers to say hello and give Lea a snuggle...


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I'm frazzled, folks! lol


----------



## Faith's mommy

ok - just got back to my computer and it took me a while to get caught up on the thread and the PM's i had...

Sunny D - i just responded to your PM, but i'll post here too.

i thought JB Mom was bringing Lea up from MD to NJ, and you were bringing her from NJ to me & Kimm in CT, then we were bringing her to bwoz in the Hartford area so that bwoz takes her up into MA. if i had this wrong or i'm confusing things, i apologize. i will certainly back off if someone already had CT covered up to Hartford. 


my goodness, it's wonderful how many CT folks want to participate. BWOZ - do you want any of the CT folks to meet us at your house and they can ride along with you for company?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Faith's Mommy's idea sounds great... SD takes her from JB's mom... to FM and Kimm


----------



## LibertyME

Does anyone know where in NJ JellyBean lives?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

She's central, near Princeton


----------



## bwoz

AquaClaraCanines said:


> The only people that have confirmed to me are JB's mom, Sunny Delight, and then the MA person... my brain is crapping out on me... bwoz?


 
Jenna, I sent you a pm to confirm way back when it all started and you confirmed my cell number. You must have tons, sorry. I plan on giving you a new update with all my info again once I get the ok from Faith's Mommy (she's working on her part). I also have been updating Mary LibertyME because she said she was helping you. 

Anyway, I only know my part unfortunately :, and Faith's Mommy is going to drop off Lea to my house and then I will go on to Worcester MA to MeganB. I've sent her a pm to touch base with her and just waiting to hear back. 

If there is an easier plan that would be best for Lea, I won't be offended. Whatever the least stressful shortest route is!


----------



## LibertyME

Swanolck....where are you located?


----------



## bwoz

Faith's mommy said:


> i thought JB Mom was bringing Lea up from MD to NJ, and you were bringing her from NJ to me & Kimm in CT, then we were bringing her to bwoz in the Hartford area so that bwoz takes her up into MA. if i had this wrong or i'm confusing things, i apologize. i will certainly back off if someone already had CT covered up to Hartford.


That's the scenerio I am trying to explain :. I think the only question is, if SunnyD wants, can she get Lea from JBean's mom in NJ and meet Faith's Mommy.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Oh no no you did confirm, lots of you did... was saying of FM, Kimm, and SD, only SD did...


----------



## bwoz

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Oh no no you did confirm, lots of you did... was saying of FM, Kimm, and SD, only SD did...


Oh Jenna sorry, I thought you meant you didn't get my info! This is getting fun :bowl:. If you're ever in CT we'll need to have a drink!


----------



## Swanolck

I'm about 15/20 minutes from danbury, right off exit 11 on route 84. I'm also very close to the Route 25/8 intersection with 95.


----------



## Faith's mommy

editing out - it's not a schedule that would work, and i don't want it to confuse folks.


----------



## Faith's mommy

and, i didn't realize i was supposed to confirm with anyone other than LibertyME who said she's helping you with this.


----------



## Jellybean's mom

Faith's mommy said:


> ok, so... does anyone know where in NJ that Sunny D lives?
> 
> here's what i'm thinking - if JBM is going into MD to pick her up, she should "end" back in the Princeton area where Sunny D can pick Lea up.
> 
> ok - bear with me
> 
> a few thoughts - whoever is doing the VA part - have they picked Richmond or was that just put there to help illustrate by LibertyME? b/c i'm thinking that it's better to come up NC to Virginia Beach to MD/DE - you don't want to go up through Washington DC. so, they'd be on Highway 13.
> 
> a schedule, just so we have something to pick apart.
> 
> Dunn, NC to Virginia Beach, VA - 3 hours 15 mins (Rachel's mom)
> Virginia Beach, VA to Dover, DE - 3 hours 15 mins (Jellybean's mom)
> Dover DE to Stamford CT - 3 hours 15 mins (Sunny D)
> Stamford CT to Enfield CT - 2 hours 30 mins (Faith's mommy & Kimm)
> Enfield CT to Worchester MA - (Bwoz)
> 
> does this make sense? does this work? hubby and i just drove from NC to CT a few months ago and i am sort of familiar with the route (i think lol) so i hope i have this right.


 
Hey Faith, thanks for the help, but to me that schedule won't work. Here is what is going on right now.

Nala's mom (NC to VA) is in contact with Rachel's mom (VA to MD) and I believe Nicole to work out the specifics of the NC, VA, MD legs. I have arranged to pick up Lea at the Chesapeake House Rest stop outside of Baltimore Saturday. I will drive her to my house in NJ.

Sunday morning I will rendevous with Sunny D near the NJ turnpike to transfer Lea. We need to know where Sunny D should meet you and Kimm in CT. From where Sunny D will get her to Hartford is 3 hours. so depending on where you pick to meet Sunny D please adjust the time accordingly. In order to avoid traffic I proposed meeting Sunny D at 8am. Again this is pending OK from you guys based on when you can be at meeting point.

Does this help every one??

Action items which i will also PM to necessary people:

Nala's Mom, Rachels' mom and Nicole - let us know what the final VA, MD legs are and the starting time for the first leg on Saturday morning.

Sunny D, Faith's mommy and Kimm - please coordinate a meeting place in CT and confirm that if I give Lea to Sunny D at 8am this works for you.

Anything I missed?


----------



## bwoz

Sunny Delight said:


> So now I'm not bringing her to CT?? What happened? Kimm and Faith's Mommy didn't seem to know about my taking the NJ to Hartford part, so I'm getting really confused. I can back out of it if it makes it easier for everyone. I was just trying to help.


I think it's just hard to keep everyone coordinated up to the minute when there is so much help being offered, which is actually great! SunnyD, if you could bring Lea to Faith's Mommy from JB, that would split the time up for everyone and also allow Lea to get a break for a bit before we head to MA. Again, I'm not a geography major by any means, so if this is too round about and other members can make it better, I won't be offended if I'm of out the scenerio. It's all about just getting Lea to her new home.


----------



## Faith's mommy

JB Mom - thanks so much for the update! if you want, please edit out my suggestion on route so that it doesn't cause confusion to anyone. i got rid of it in my original post. 

I guess the only open question for me now is - how far does Sunny D want to drive? if she's got 3 hours, that means 3 hours home too which is a long way.

i will PM her and ask where she's crossing in to CT and we'll figure out if it would be helpful for me to pick up an hour of the drive for her. if she comes in through Danbury, we can meet in Southbury - there is a dog park off exit 15 off 84 that would be a perfect place to trade.

she or i will update in here when i hear from her.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Still wish someone in FL would appear to help me... I have a ten plus hour drive total...


----------



## bwoz

Faith's mommy said:


> JB Mom - thanks so much for the update! if you want, please edit out my suggestion on route so that it doesn't cause confusion to anyone. i got rid of it in my original post.
> 
> I guess the only open question for me now is - how far does Sunny D want to drive? if she's got 3 hours, that means 3 hours home too which is a long way.
> 
> i will PM her and ask where she's crossing in to CT and we'll figure out if it would be helpful for me to pick up an hour of the drive for her.
> 
> she or i will update in here when i hear from her.


And then I will be just waiting to hear from you. I pm'd MeganB and will update the Worcester leg once I talk to her.


----------



## bwoz

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Still wish someone in FL would appear to help me... I have a ten plus hour drive total...


 
Yikes! Any other Floridians?????.......or close???????


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yeah.. I have to bring all four of my dogs bc they can't be left... and will be gone from 6 AM til about 6 PM!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I love the road and I agreed to do it... but wouldn't argue w/some help  hey last time I did this I had to take the dog all the way to NJ by myself!  And last summer (2006) I took one to San Francisco from Florida...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

If SunnyD wants to drive to Hartford we should let her. However, she will pass right by our location. 6 hours is a long ride for me. I'd lose my cookies. You guys work it out. Like I said, I don't mind not taking part.

I hope you find someone in FL to shorten your trip, ACC.

I'll check this thread on Thursday...<big grin>


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Where you gonna be tomorrow?


----------



## bwoz

Kimm said:


> If SunnyD wants to drive to Hartford we should let her. *However, she will pass right by our location*. 6 hours is a long ride for me. I'd lose my cookies. You guys work it out. Like I said, I don't mind not taking part.
> 
> I hope you find someone in FL to shorten your trip, ACC.
> 
> I'll check this thread on Thursday...<big grin>


Exactly, maybe she just doesn't realize this because she's not familiar with the area?


----------



## Sunny Delight

AquaClaraCanines said:


> She's central, near Princeton


Nope, that's me! Frazzled enough yet?


----------



## RickGibbs

I hope you guys will start a new thread and keep us posted during this whole transport. It'll be fun to watch....

ACC...I don't recall seeing an answer. Do you need the 5:00 am phone call?


----------



## Faith's mommy

ok - Sunny D and i have worked out our portion.

she'll be picking up Lea at 8am in NJ, and driving to Southbury CT. it's exit 15 off I-84. there is a beautiful dog park there where we can meet up. i assume that Sunny D will get to Southbury around 10 or 10:30 am on Sunday.

then, Kimm and I will bring Lea to Enfield to bwoz. we'll be in Enfield around noon or 12:30pm


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Gabe's meant to do it (a friend of mine) but Rick you can too! Back up!


----------



## Sunny Delight

Kimm said:


> If SunnyD wants to drive to Hartford we should let her. However, she will pass right by our location. 6 hours is a long ride for me. I'd lose my cookies. You guys work it out. Like I said, I don't mind not taking part.


I never minded driving to Hartford because I actually like driving alone. I also didn't know where anyone else in CT was (re: "our location") so didn't think to ask for any assistance to shorten my leg. I was just offering to take over what was originally JB's leg since my foster dog is coming a week later and I now have the time. 

I now will be driving about 1/2 hour south of me to get Lea and then heading north, so it's nice to have the leg shortened! Thanks!


----------



## Faith's mommy

oh, and Swanolck - do you want to meet us in Southbury? even if you don't drive, you can bring your dog to the park. Sunny D is bringing hers and they might need a playmate


----------



## bwoz

Alrighty! So now, I am just waiting to hear from MeganB. I sent her a pm this afternoon to touch base on this next step to Worcester. Did I miss anything posted about this part?


----------



## RickGibbs

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Gabe's meant to do it (a friend of mine) but Rick you can too! Back up!


I'm usually up at that time anyway....so I can do it as well... Just PM me your number and I'll get you up....


----------



## gold'nchocolate

bwoz said:


> Alrighty! So now, I am just waiting to hear from MeganB. I sent her a pm this afternoon to touch base on this next step to Worcester. Did I miss anything posted about this part?


Where in CT are you crossing into MA? Do you know the route #? I could shorten the leg between you and Megan--she's coming from N.H to Worcester and then heading back to N.H. I live in the town next to Worcester so I could relieve part of your leg (how long is your leg of the trip?) and meet Megan closer to N.H.


----------



## bwoz

GoldnChoc, I have about an hour and a half to Worcester depending which way I go. Enfield is at the WMass border, so I could cross in a couple of different places. What locations did you have in mind? I really have to get out of her for about an hour or so. I WILL check back tonight to resolve my part. Let me know!


----------



## gold'nchocolate

I'm looking at a Google map---just let me get these kids to bed and then I can concentrate. I just heard from Megan in a PM. I'll be back in about a half hr.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I sure hope Lea can handle all these handoffs. 

I'm always have to throw in a wrench. It's truly amazing how many people want to be involved!


----------



## Joe

*Guys, this is absolutely fantastic and one of the reasons I am so proud of our forum and what it can achieve. I applaud all who are involved. Thanks.*
Joe


----------

